# Critique my soon to be doe please:)



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

Ok so I'm getting this five year old nigerian dwarf she is registered and the lady said she has shown her and done well I know she is a little over weight and not set up but can someone give me a couple pros and cons? Don't be afraid to hurt my feelings I'm trying to learn about looking at conformation.


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

OK FIRST OF ALL SHE NEESDS HER HOOVES DONE baaaaaaDLY. SHE APPEARS TO BE VERY STEEP IN THE RUMP BUT THAT COULD BE FROM THE FOOT ISSUES AS SHE IS TUCKING HER LEGS TOO FAR UNDERNEATH HER. SHE IS VERY OVERCONDITIONED WHICH IS NOT HELPING THE FOOT ISSUE OR HER TOPLINE, I ASSUME SHE IS SUPPOSED TO BE BRED. IT LOOKS LIKE HER TEATS WING OUT, BUT IT IS HARD TO TELL IF HER MDS IS STRONG WITH ALL THAT HAIR. SHE HAS GOOD WIDTH AND I LIKE HER HEAD. WHAT IS SHE ASKING FOR HER? IS SHE RELATED TO THE BUCK YOU ARE LOOKING AT?


----------



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

Don't worry about the feet the lady mentioned that when she sent the pictures I saw her in person and the lady had done her feet. The reason she is overweight is because she gets grass hey and grain all year round. She also may be bred but if not the lady will be breeding her to a white buck that is very long with nice legs and a nice rump!


----------



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

Oh the lady is asking $125 she gave me a pretty big discount because I bought four.


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

Well, then that's a good deal. Well worth that!! I thought she was trying to get big bucks (lol) for her. Make sure they are all tested before you let them in with your others.


----------



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

Yup! They're all tested wormed trimmed tagged/tattooed vet checked and obviously well fed haha


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Looks like she toes out, which is a bad trait. But it could be because her feet are long. Her top line in un-level. She needs more rear leg angulation. Neck and head are pretty good, though her neck is maybe a tad short. Looks like she has pretty good body capacity. Her rump is really really steep.


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

Is she in milk?

It looks like she has weak attachments and a narrow escutcheon. I like her overall depth of body. She looks to be down a bit on those pasterns but it's hard to tell for sure unless you see her walk and has a dip in the chine. I like her length of rump and yes it is a bit steep it's really not too bad though since she appears to be hunching. I know it would look a lot better when she is on the move. She also needs more width between her rear legs. Her hips also appear to be a bit higher than her withers which is a negative trait.


----------



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

She is not in milk but the buckling that I'm getting his mother has a beautiful utter with large desirable teats she was also the best looking conformation wise the lady said he would improve the does faults a lot!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

To get an accurate conformation, we need to see her set up, in proper weight, and clipped.


----------



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

I believe the lady is going to show her next week and the week after that we are picking her up idk what to do about the weight problem though how do you get goats to loose weight???


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Feed them less. Less protein.


----------



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

So like less grain? Could I just put them on grass?


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Grass hay and a dry lot is the best for loosing weight... Once she is at a normal weight, you can try her back in a normal pen with grass hay and browes.


----------



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

Ok so hey no grass and a little grain for the prego one.


----------



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

Thank you all who critiqued! I'm hoping that she has multiples so I have more than one choice to keep. Idk if the lady even kept her promise and bred her... Hopefully! I will post quality pictures ASAP! Again thanks


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

No grain in the last month of pregnancy though. No extra feed then at all, actually.


----------



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

Ok


----------

